# AquaClear 110 or SunSun 370gph?



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking at filter options for my 75. 
(Yes, I think of something to do with all of the fish tanks I own at the same time)

I am trying to decide between a pair of AquaClear 110s or a pair of SunSun 370gph? They cost the same but the AQ puts out 500gph and the SunSun 370. Is it still better because it's a canister? Probably stocking goldies, though I haven't decided, I want this choice to be able take a whopping bioload.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sunsuns, no question. One of them holds more media than 2 AC 110s. 

I ran one and an XP3 on my 75.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Is it possible to run a single SunSun while they are small and then add the second? Or should I make sure I have both before I get ahead of myself? They will be purchased at a 2-3" size.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure it is


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Seeing as this will be 1,000,000x cheaper to set up, I may do this tank first. I'm tired of seeing it empty! I'll have to see if the hubby will be so kind as to move it into the bedroom this weekend so I can sit on the bed and finish scraping out silicone and finally re-seal it. 

Goldies aren't jump-risks, are they? I was just going to suspend a shop light over the tank from the wall as opposed to over-paying for a 48" hood and glass top. I will if I need to for their safety, however.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

fancies are less of a jumping risk than singletails.i keep my orandas in an open top.the only problem that i have with it is when they are hungry,they spit water at me.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't mind getting a little wet, that's cute! 
I'm thinking of stocking 5 fancies and 3 mystery snails. 
Black Diamond Blasting Sand substrate.

My husband's cousin is getting a tank set up soon as well for a pair of goldies so I may have 7 for a short period of time. At the size they'll be, it shouldn't be an issue, though.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm so jealous! Goldies are seriously the cutest babies ever. I would do anything for a giant goldie tank! Hope you make a build thread for it


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I will. Things could change by the time I start getting stuff. I also want to overhaul my 2.5 and turn my 10 to saltwater, not to mention my indecisiveness in stocking. Getting our cat spayed is going to take priority (It'll cost as much as a filter) so she doesn't wake our daughter up once she's here but then I'll start getting funds. Really only need a light fixture, light bulbs, shelf or l-brackets, filter and the fish. Well, and a lot more prime and some quality goldy food. Won't be too bad but we are also trying to get a down payment for a car together so it could be a couple months or 6-7 months. Hard to say right now but I'll definitely be updating y'all with whatever tank I decide to start with when I do.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you may want to rethink the blasting sand.it is pretty sharp and goldies are scavengers.would go with something softer.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha..thanks for this thread. I'm looking at getting a 3rd canister to bump my 72g's turnover rate up from 7x to at least 11x . Sunsun was a brand I was looking at but undecided . I was just looking at these about 2hrs ago. 
On my 75 I ran the AC110 alone for a while . It is a nice filter but I eventually added the API XP XL with 450gph flow rate. So now I run both. 
Anything 55g plus I'd say canister is better . While the AC110 is awesome .. There are many reasons you'll enjoy a canister more.. First thing that comes to mind is how annoying maintenance was on the HOB .and how it needed to be cleaned far more often. If it were me I'd look for a higher flow rate then 370gph if you can.. But then again .., I'm all for crazy filtration lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i like running 2 smaller sun suns instead of one big one. the 302s are $57 delivered.303 are a bit more. just make sure they have the 3 prong us standard plug, some do not. the ones from the seller techntoy do for sure.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I went and touched the sand blasting sand and rubbed it in-between my hands and I didn't see it as being too sharp.

I like to over-filter as well, I will probably eventually run 3 canisters on this tank, haha. The 370 is rated for 100 gallons so technically I'll have 200 gallons of filtration on a 75. I need it for the goldies, though. I've yet to see a sunsun with higher gph, though I'm sure they are out there. I'd rather have a few smaller ones than one large one due to current, however. Don't want them struggling to swim!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh, I missed where you considered two of them.. Yes! Go for it.. That's a good plan for many reasons. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sunsun hw 304 is rated at 525gph for 200 gallon tank. with the blasting sand,make sure you get the first generation stuff,not the recycled. the recycled stuff has metal shavings in it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I've got two 304s. They are HUGE.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I was just reading a review with pictures in it of the 304. Looks to be the same size as my API XP XL .. Yet actually comes with the spray bar. Still have to get your media separately ... But for the price I'd hardly complain about that . I might give it try as well . Then I'd have 3 different brands of canister to compare to each other. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If I recall correctly the 304 holds more media.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

jaysee said:


> View attachment 297073
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly the 304 holds more media.


Is that a standard solo cup on the left? (Trying to see if I can get it under my stand)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

It should fit under most standard 75g stands . My XP XL fits in one of the cabinets under my 75 with room above, to the side and to the front to spare . Those two canisters are very close in dimensions . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I was able to maneuver a 20 gallon tall under the stand with a little force, so as long as it isn't bigger than that width-wise, it should be good.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Keep in mind that the height of the filter according to the specs is going to be shorter than the assembled height with the hoses attached.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

You're looking at the 303 right ? The 370gph sunsun...

It's 16" tall and 11" wide. 
Add another 1.5 to 2 inches to be safe on height .


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think you'll want around 20 inches of clearance.

Yes, those are 5 lb buckets of NLS


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That's the 303 that needs 20 inches.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

This has an option with a ton of media and an extra bulb for the UV Sterilizer for only $107!! Based on the dimensions and the dimensions of the 20 high (I can't move the tank away from the wall easily enough to measure the hole but the 20 is still in the stand so I know that fits lol) I should be able to get this under there no problem. Would I even NEED a second canister if I went for the 304, 525gph? I generally run 8-10x the tanks volume an hour in my HOBs, I don't know what the deal is with canisters, haha. I will probably at least get a 303 if you think the 304 is enough filtration. I'm a filter junkie.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would get the two 303s. I would absolutely skip on the UV models. Flow rate over the small bulb is way too fast making it worthless for anything other than maybe green water. I would also not care too much about whatever media it comes with and buy your own media.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Alright. My husband ok'd the project and thanked me for changing my mind about planting this tank until I know I can plant my 2.5 and not kill the $100+ worth of plants. We agreed that he'd buy the one filter if I didn't have my credit card yet and I can put the second one on my card. If I already have my card, I'll buy the one filter and as soon as it's payed off get the second one (2 months absolute maximum) so they won't be in an under-filtered (by my standards) tank for long. What should I put in as far as media? Also, can I cycle the tank running without a light or heater or does it need a heater to cycle properly? We keep it like 60F in our room at night and that's probably where I'm going to move the tank. It'll have a heater before we add the fish even though I know they won't mind the temp but I was just curious. 

He's moving the tank to the bed tomorrow for me to tackle the rest of the silicone and at least get it taped off then he's stealing a pair of latex gloves from work Monday so I can silicone it. I wouldn't use latex gloves but I'm allergic to un-cured silicone and I've had a reaction to GE Silicone I already. Don't want to go having allergic reactions with the little one in me and no benadryl on hand! Should be able to get the filter in 2.5 months if not sooner.  Good amount of time to research and figure things out!

ETA: I searched SunSun 304B on Ebay and set it to lowest price first. The one with the UV Sterilizer happened to be the cheapest, could care less if it works or not. (;


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Jaysee, will a gallon (75) bioballs be enough to fill up a 303? Or should I use something else?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I dont use bioballs - I use fluval ceramic prefilters on the bottom, sponge in the middle and biomax on top.


----------

